# this is Aero



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

I was so excited when i saw the photos of the baby hedgies up on my breeders website! You wouldn't believe it :lol: 
I made my pick and i'm already in love, and if i do say so myself. i picked well. 

There were 3 boys to choose from and 2 of them had "quirks" as my breeder put it. One was blind in one eye and the other had a notch in his ear. Yeah, well, i got the one with the notch in his ear. 

His name is Aero. Pronounced like (arrow), he is named after Aerosmith  my dad came up with the name.

i literally fell in love with him the moment i saw him and i emailed her right then and basically said "i want him! can i please have him??!" and guess what. he's all mine.  

You should've seen the smile on my face when i saw "status: pending for Kelsey" under his photos! :lol:

Now what everyone's been waiting for! the photos! <3

Meet Aero.

[attachment=0:1929a2yg]Screen shot 2012-07-15 at 10.24.10 PM.png[/attachment:1929a2yg]
[attachment=1:1929a2yg]Screen shot 2012-07-15 at 10.24.21 PM.png[/attachment:1929a2yg]
My breeder says he is a black eyed Cinnicot. Do you agree?


----------



## Lyndypop (Aug 8, 2011)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is precious! And I love his little question mark ear. Quite distinctive!!!


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

What a handsome boy!!!


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

thanks everyone!  i am super excited! and i love him already :roll: 
i get him july 28th so right now i'm sewing, shopping, basically getting ready for his arrival, oh, and looking at his photo over and over again.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

He is so cute, congrats.


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

He is so cute! I love him! I think you made the perfect choice. I love his name too


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

MurE said:


> He is so cute! I love him! I think you made the perfect choice. I love his name too


thanks! it is a very unique name.. isn't it :lol:


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

A great name and handsome too! He'll have all the hedgehog ladies swooning!


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

MurE said:


> A great name and handsome too! He'll have all the hedgehog ladies swooning!


 :lol: i know some human ladies that would fall weak kneed over him too! (including me  ) he is just so darn cute. ^.^


----------



## ehanton (Aug 13, 2009)

Adorable! Aero is also the name of a delicious chocolate bar in england...


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

ehanton said:


> Adorable! Aero is also the name of a delicious chocolate bar in england...


oh really? cool!  maybe i can mention that somewhere in his scrapbook


----------



## ehanton (Aug 13, 2009)

That would be a fun idea! Google aero chocolate bar and you can find some pictures


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

What a cutie! The notch on his ear just adds to his charm, adorable!


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

AngelaH said:


> What a cutie! The notch on his ear just adds to his charm, adorable!


i think so too. did i already mention coincidentally both my cats have notches in their ears as well? yep! our youngest boy we got from a shelter and he already had one, but then he got in a fight with our cat we already had, once and now she has one too! so all our pets have notches in their ears... :roll: what are the odds? although that was one of the reasons we thought he was destined to be part of our family.


----------

